# Transformador se quema primario- causas



## megatecpower (Dic 15, 2017)

Hola a todos en el foro

Tengo un transformador  de 220VAC a  12+12 vac  de 3 Amperes y alimenta una plaquita que tiene una rectificacion y filtrado que da 32VCC. alimenta unos LEDS nada mas

Resulta que conecto a la linea 220 VAc y el bobinado primario se quema, es decir midiendo con el tester se encuentra abierto su primario.  La pregunta es porque se quema .Ya he probado en otra casa reemplazando el transformador y no se quema. Lo traigo a mi casa y se quema o se abre su primario, no alcance a póner un fusible en primario y queme tres.

Sospecho la linea electrica ? puede el consumo del secundario (no llega a un amper)estar quemando el primario? 

Gracias ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2017)

¿ Cuantos transformadores se te quemaron ?
¿ Tiene olor a quemado ?
¿ A las cuantas horas de estar conectados quemó ?
¿ Foto de buena calidad del transformador difunto ?


----------



## megatecpower (Dic 15, 2017)

En las fotos se muestra como el bobinado primario, de abajo, esta como derretido y se calento tanto que se abrio. 

¿Puede el consumo de el secundario quemar el primario? o la linea puede quemarlo una baja o suba de tension de 220VAc



Se quemaron tres
Tiene olor a quemado
Se quemo al otro dia , lapso de un dia


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 15, 2017)

por que no empiezas por ponerle un par de varistores en paralelo al primario? es lo que haría yo si no tuviera un analizador de redes, así suprimes los posibles picos de tensión peligrosos, por estar alomejor al final de una línea...saludos.

PD: tienes alguna industria carpintería, panadería,etc cerca de casa?? lo digo por posibles armónicos


----------



## megatecpower (Dic 15, 2017)

Eso quiere decir que puede estar quemando la linea de 220VAC en cuestion, OK lo probare, de cuanto o como lo pido en este caso  saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2017)

megatecpower dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que puede estar quemando la linea de 220VAC en cuestion, OK lo probare, de cuanto o como lo pido en este caso  saludos


Yo desconfiaría de la calidad de los transformadores.

Intenta con otra marca de transformador.

Verifica que el consumo se encuentre dentro de lo que el transformador puede entregar.

Conecta el transformador en vacío, sin carga y verifica si calienta.

Si tienes un multímetro confiable, mide la tensión de la red eléctrica.

Ver el archivo adjunto 162395​


megatecpower dijo:


> Hola a todos en el foro
> 
> Tengo un transformador  de 220VAC a  12+12 vac  de *3 Amperes* y. . .


El transformador indica* 2A*


----------



## megatecpower (Dic 15, 2017)

Perfecto así lo haré , muchas gracias a todos


----------



## peperc (Dic 15, 2017)

vamos a pensar CON LOGICA.

si tuvieses algun problema en tu casa, en la linea de 220v , pues estarias aca diciendo que se te queman muchas cosas.
pero no es el caso.

veo fotos de 2 transformadores diferentes.

y NO has puesto cual es el consumo de esos leds ?  que corriente se supone consumen ? 
aca, sin pensar en zombies ni ETs lo que te quema a ese transformador es una sobrecarga.
de nuevo : cual es el consumo? 
los leds ? 

ponle a la salida de el trafo un fusible de 1 amper .solo para ver que pasa.


----------



## megatecpower (Dic 15, 2017)

Bien buena idea , pero no debería en ese caso estar el bobinado del secundario quemado o en como se ve en las fotos que pase estar derretido su aislante, fijate que solo el primario esta mas sobrecalentado que el secundario


----------



## peperc (Dic 15, 2017)

no, ..... 
siemrpe se quema el primario.

1 -- el secundario tiene cable ( alambre) gordo, y los gordos somos aguantadores 
2 --- cunado el consumo es apreciable no te olvides que lo que pasa en el secundario se ve reflejado en el primario.
si tienes una sobre corriente en el secundario , pues en similar relacion ( relacion de el transformador) tendras sobre corriente en el primario, el cual es alambre finito y mas apretado.

en fin.. se suele quemar el primario, asi es la cosa.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
PD: potencias ?? pensaria uno .....
el tema es que , si tenes sobre corriente fea, la tension de el secundario baja, se cae... pero la de el primario NO .

y el demonio donde esta ?? 
esta en el primario, por que fijate esto:
si 2 espiras de el secundario se dañan, o se ase deteriora el barniz .. que pasa ??  los electrones no se sienten motivados para andar haciendo arco alguno, es tan poca la tension, que ni se molestan en dar saltos.
PERO EN EL PRIMARIO , cualquier daño en el barniz, las tensiones son mucho mayores y ahi es donde el daño se acrecienta mas.

en vez de quedarte horas mirando los leds y la placa y todo ... pone el fusible, que este haga de "memoria de que algo paso" .

no resxpondiste aun : que consumo es el normal ?


----------



## megatecpower (Dic 15, 2017)

bien hago la prueba y te comento en breve saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 15, 2017)

Buenas.
No sé si me engaña la vista, pero veo el cable del primario con una muy buena sección.
Quizás por eso en lugar de quemarse en pocos minutos tarda varias horas.


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 15, 2017)

peperc dijo:


> vamos a pensar CON LOGICA.
> 
> si tuvieses algun problema en tu casa, en la linea de 220v , pues estarias aca diciendo que se te queman muchas cosas.
> pero no es el caso.



Hola peperc, estoy de acuerdo con tus respuestas en casi todo, donde más discrepo es en la parte que he citado, porque el resto de equipos conectados a la red, como televisores, dvd, etc, seguro que traen de fábrica redes de protección contra todo tipo de transitorios muy bien diseñadas mientras que el trafo que el pone esta indefenso y por ello podía estar sufriendolos.....

al margen de esto simplemente pudiera ser esta una de las 8/10 motivos que se me ocurre que pueda ser la causa, quiero decir que no pienso que esta sea la causa, sino una de las posibilidades,  saludos...


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 15, 2017)

megatecpower dijo:


> En las fotos se muestra como el bobinado primario, de abajo, esta como derretido y se calento tanto que se abrio.
> 
> ¿Puede el consumo de el secundario quemar el primario? o la linea puede quemarlo una baja o suba de tension de 220VAc
> 
> ...



Un trafo etiquetado como *12+12 2A*  está pensado para rectificar 12V onda completa usando el punto medio de masa.  
En esas condiciones *cada bobinado es activo durante un semiciclo*, por lo tanto si tomas los extremos (24V) y vas a un puente de diodos, los dos bobinados estarán activos durante todo el ciclo ==> *Para una misma corriente va a calentar mas*.

Es decir, en lo que hiciste solamente podías sacarle de manera confiable *1A* (la mitad, si señor).  Si le sacaste *3A*, pues pasó lo que tenía que pasar: Recalentó hasta la muerte.


----------



## Hatman23 (Dic 15, 2017)

jajajaj Recalentó hasta la muerte. Me rei mucho.

Pero porque usaste un transformador con TAP central para alimentar los leds, con un transformador común hubiera servido perfectamente. Te comento una cosa las tiras de led´s que se venden comúnmente, que son aproximadamente 36 led´s tienen un consumo aproximado de 2 Amper (1.8A). 

Por lo general se utilizan fuentes conmutadas para este tipo de alimentación, primero por que son mas duraderas y segundo puedes regular exactamente el voltaje que quieras entregar. Los transformadores en realidad si podrían usarse pero deberías fijarte bien que clase de transformador estas utilizando, los hay de servicio intermitente, de medio servicio o de servicio completo.

La diferencia entre cada uno de estos es el tiempo en que el núcleo llegara a su temperatura limite de trabajo por ejemplo un transformador de servicio intermitente llegara a la temperatura limite de trabajo alrededor de los 120 minutos, uno de servicio medio a los 220 minutos y los de servicio permanente están diseñados para que la temperatura alcanzada por el núcleo no afecte su desempeño. 

¿Pero porque hablo de la temperatura? es simple a mayor temperatura, provoca el aumento de la resistencia en los arrollamientos, esto provoca que el transformador empiece a perder eficiencia, entonces la relación de transformación varia y el voltaje del secundario comienza a caer (perdidas en el cobre, caída de tensión, etc.) por lo tanto ya no va a entregar la potencia para el cual fue diseñado. Y así comienza una reacción en cadena que si no se detiene a tiempo termina quemando el transformador. 

También ten en cuenta que los transformadores de 50Va a 60VA tienen un rendimiento o eficiencia del 75% y además si el bobinador no calculo las perdidas del hierro y las perdidas del cobre, tendrás unos 15VA mas de perdidas, es decir que un transformador de 220 / 12 24VA  si todo lo anterior no fue considerado, tomando una eficiencia del 75%  tendrás una perdida de 6VA mas las perdidas del hierro (Corrientes de Foucault e Histéresis mas las Perdidas del cobre, mas el tipo de laminación que no se va a considerar) tenes unos 4VA mas o sea que un transformador de 24VA solo te entregara efectivamente unos 14VA, por lo tanto si necesitas 32VCC a 3A compra uno de  23 Voltios CA que no encontraras deberás comprar de 24 Voltios CA y 120 VA o sea 5 Amper y funcionara perfectamente considerando unas perdidas de 20VA.

Por otra parte como decía Daniel.more la distorsión armónica que pudiera tener en la línea de alimentación afecta al transformador en la manera que todas esas corrientes parasitas se disiparan en el núcleo del transformador en forma de calor, y los armónicos que mayor afectan a los inducidos son los impares el 3ro., 5to. y 7mo. 
Es un tema muy interesante la distorsión armónica y la corrección de factor de potencia, pero no viene al caso hablar de eso aquí. Hoy en día en donde prácticamente todo esta basado en fuentes switching debería considerarse la distoción armonica.

Y ni hablar de los motores monofásicos es una de las principales causas de por que se queman.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 16, 2017)

Lo que dice Eduardo tiene todo el sentido, se sobrecarga el secundario, y se refleja en el primario  conduciendo más corriente, más corriente, el cobre aumenta su resistencia, por lo que aumenta el calor y el proceso sigue hasta la muerte del transformador......
Para un buen trabajo si necesito 3A, el transformador tendráa que entregar 4-5A mínimos, por seguridad, cuanto más A se capaz de entregar, sera más robusto y resistirá sobrecargas momentáneas sin dificultad


----------

